# freeSSHd



## oldputz1990 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinen PC freesshd installiert.

wenn ich local über putty (127.0.0.1) zugreife funktinoierts prima!

aber, wenn ich über die Internet IP (vom selben PC aus) zugreife, funktionierts nicht.
Port 22 ist beim Router freigeschaltet.

Warum?

Hier die Einstellungen:

http://putz.uttx.net/freesshd/

Danke!


----------

